# Karlie Kloss getting ready for the Prabal Gurung Show during Mercedes-Benz Fashion Week in New York City - September 7, 2013 (x13)



## beachkini (7 Okt. 2013)

(13 Dateien, 37.281.584 Bytes = 35,55 MiB)
thx jens0001


----------



## koftus89 (9 Okt. 2013)

ich danke sehr für die fotos.


----------



## creamster (10 Apr. 2014)

thanks for Karlie


----------



## hunter57 (11 Mai 2014)

Astrein, schöne Bilder! Danke


----------



## leber (28 Mai 2014)

Schönen Dank auch!


----------



## dinosaur_ (28 Mai 2014)

Danke!!! Thanks!!


----------



## badassqueen (14 Juli 2014)

Karlie have the most interesting face and beauty


----------



## polypoly (17 Juli 2014)

thanks for karlie


----------



## lunaclems (2 Aug. 2014)

She has a nice face


----------

